

Ask HN: AWS vs. Digital Ocean? - 719Ben

Hi HN,<p>Not trying to start any sort of flame war, just wondering.<p>What are the advantages&#x2F;disadvantages of using AWS vs. Digital Ocean for a new startup?
======
vdfs
AWS is a giant construction store like Home Depot, where you can find
everything. Rackspace is local home improvement shop, with good service, which
was doing fine until Home Depot build it's store nearby. Now people have less
and less reasons to visit it. Some folks like it for the old times sake,
though. DigitalOcean is your buddy who works at "Hammer&Nails Manufacturing
Inc.", he can get you nice hammers and nails pretty cheap if you ask him, but
not much else.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9959750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9959750)

------
softinio
If you have the budget go for AWS as that will scale better as you grow. Do
consider Google Compute Engine also as an alternative to AWS too.

Also if you are leaning more towards Digital Ocean, do consider Linode. I
prefer Linode.

~~~
719Ben
What are the advantages/disadvantages of each one? I am a little lost here.

~~~
mtmail
What are your requirements? I can recommend to you a Toyota Corolla or a F150
pickup truck but without any knowledge what you need there won't be good
answers. Some startups are blogs, others combine several third-party APIs and
yet others are very data intensive.

(I'm running AWS, Linode, DigitalOcean, bare metal server myself, all depends
on what the project needs).

~~~
719Ben
I am running a payment platform that uses go, postgres, and several third-
party APIs as well as offering one myself.

------
arisAlexis
I find digital ocean to be much simpler to use. you spin up a linux box, if
you need a second one you can do it almost immediately. AWS is more powerful
but much more complicated. I prefer to put my projects on DO and if they scale
too much then I would consider using AWS (hasn't happened yet!). No experience
with linode.

------
jefflinwood
It depends completely on what you're doing.

Probably the most important difference before you get any traffic is that
Digital Ocean is selling you a standard Linux box, no magic required.

